# Hollywood...sign



## redondoaveb

Gonna do a ride to the Hollywood sign tomorrow and wondering if anyone knows the best and/or safest route from Redondo Beach?


----------



## Hooben

Never done that before, but it seems easy to follow the beach path to Santa Monica. From there find your way through Century City, Beverly Hills, West Hollywood. Wind your way up to the Hollywood Reservoir and your there!


----------



## redondoaveb

I did find one route. Santa Monica Blvd. to N. Gower to Franklin Ave. to N. Beachwood Dr. to Ledgewood Dr. to Mulholland Hwy. Not sure exactly where we'll end up and don't know the grade but it looks like that's the way we're heading unless someone has a better route. :thumbsup:

At least I know we'll be close. Better start early in case my directions are way off.


----------



## Mapei

A couple years ago, Hollywood led a bunch of us loungers and lounger wannabes on a ride from the Universal City Metro Station to the Hollywood Sign. There's a lounge thread on the journey. somewhere. I don't know the route because Hollywood was our intrepid pathfinder. I can say, however, that there were several stretches in the 18 to 20 percent department of tiltedness. Bring yer climbin' legs!


----------



## redondoaveb

Mapei said:


> A couple years ago, Hollywood led a bunch of us loungers and lounger wannabes on a ride from the Universal City Metro Station to the Hollywood Sign. There's a lounge thread on the journey. somewhere. I don't know the route because Hollywood was our intrepid pathfinder. I can say, however, that there were several stretches in the 18 to 20 percent department of tiltedness. Bring yer climbin' legs!


yeah, I was hoping that Hollywood would have seen this thread, he did mention to me one time that the Hollywood sign is a good ride. It was a response to when I told him that I rode Nichols Canyon. 

Boy, I hope the 18 to 20 percent sections are short. Good thing I can out climb my buddies. Hopefully they aren't reading this, they're going to be in for a surprise.


----------



## Hollywood

redondoaveb said:


> Gonna do a ride to the Hollywood sign tomorrow and wondering if anyone knows the best and/or safest route from Redondo Beach?


Shoot! just saw this. Did you go? Find your way up? 

I really like that for a local ride. Good, tough climbs and a nice payoff with the views.


----------



## redondoaveb

Hollywood said:


> Shoot! just saw this. Did you go? Find your way up?
> 
> I really like that for a local ride. Good, tough climbs and a nice payoff with the views.


No, unfortunately one of my riding buddies had a Christmas party to go to tonight so we just went to Will Rogers State beach and up Temescal Canyon.

For us to start out in Redondo and head to the Hollywood sign we would have needed more time. I'm thinking we might be looking at about 75 miles round trip. Really don't want to be riding after dark if we can help it.

Did you see the directions that I listed in my previous post? Would those have gotten us there? 

We're thinking about maybe taking the train (Green Line / Red Line) up that way next Tuesday and maybe head over to Griffith Park also. That would maybe cut about 50 miles off our ride time and give us more time in your area.

More than welcome to join us.


----------



## Hollywood

*route*

you were *close* 

here's a map with the critical turns. Its fairly straightforward to get there, not too many turns, just feels like you're getting lost :wink:

HW sign ride - Google Maps 

The Mt. Lee service road up to the sign is pretty rough in places so don't be alarmed when you hit some dirt or chunked-up asphalt. Just take it easy on the way back down.




redondoaveb said:


> I did find one route. Santa Monica Blvd. to N. Gower to Franklin Ave. to N. Beachwood Dr. to Ledgewood Dr. to Mulholland Hwy. Not sure exactly where we'll end up and don't know the grade but it looks like that's the way we're heading unless someone has a better route. :thumbsup:
> 
> At least I know we'll be close. Better start early in case my directions are way off.


----------



## redondoaveb

Hollywood said:


> you were *close*
> 
> here's a map with the critical turns. Its fairly straightforward to get there, not too many turns, just feels like you're getting lost :wink:
> 
> HW sign ride - Google Maps
> 
> The Mt. Lee service road up to the sign is pretty rough in places so don't be alarmed when you hit some dirt or chunked-up asphalt. Just take it easy on the way back down.


Yeah, I think my directions would have gotten us lost, or if nothing else, added some miles to the ride.

Thanks for the updated directions. :thumbsup:


----------



## FNGRIDER

We ride from the newstand in Larchmont Village every Wednesday at 2:00 ish. We go up Wilton to Franklin to Vermont. rt on Las Felis and to Griffith Park drive. left at the Golf course. up to the windy road (blocked off to cars) up past the Hollywood sign to the Observatory and back. 18.2 miles.Thius well be a weekly ride for whoever wants to come. any bike will be acceptible.


----------



## tbsurf

Is the surface paved the entire way (suitable for a road bike)?


----------



## Hollywood

tbsurf said:


> Is the surface paved the entire way (suitable for a road bike)?


to the sign? Yes, but its chunky in places and you'll have to ride over *gasp* dirt at times. You'll be fine.


----------

